# Not my boiler



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

Here's one done by another plumber. Fairly tight under-stairs install. The DHW tank wasn't installed yet when I took these. It was one of my builders, but I was so overloaded with work at the time this house came up that I had to blow it off. He hired a different company to do both plumbing and heating. Here's a couple shots of how "the other guys" typically do it.

I don't hate it - it's not all bad - but I have some complaints:

1. That crooked expansion tank dangling on the end of a horizontal nipple looks incredibly bad. Should be properly hung and should have been measured and fit so that it could be levelled. As it is it bangs into the boiler before it's level. With no decent hanger it's going to sag and look even worse - but on the bright side, it could be leveled up side-to-side after it sags. :laughing:

2. Four air vents on the zone valves? Ridiculous! Combine and just put one. They're always a maintenance problem - keep them to a minimum.





































I'm sure Scott K will be along presently to give these guys a good thrashing. :jester::laughing:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

How long do you think it took, just to get all that material installed, figuring the home runs were ran for the pex.


There's a lot of fitting work just in that one room, and what "time" people don't figure? >>> The time it took to do that material take off list.


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> How long do you think it took, just to get all that material installed, figuring the home runs were ran for the pex. There's a lot of fitting work just in that one room, and what "time" people don't figure?


You mean for buying permit, getting heat-loss calculation done, buying material, in-slab loops, headers, testing, venting, stat wires, buying more material, boiler piping, DHW tank piping, wiring/purging/firing and thermostats? The whole system takes around 56 to 60 hours - more if there's two floors of radiant and/or more zones.

Just that room by itself, with the tank connect (not done in pictures above) takes around 23 hours. Figure another 8 hours for wire/purge/fire.



> The time it took to do that material take off list.


Listing all the above once it's done - it's not all done at once obviously - probably eats an hour total.


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

breid.................:rockon:


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

i don't see a shut off valve for the gas ?
and that expansion tank looks terrible


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Bayside500 said:


> i don't see a shut off valve for the gas ?
> and that expansion tank looks terrible


I see a shut off for the gas. :yes:


----------



## evilcyrus (Apr 27, 2009)

there's valve on the gas.. look above the heat ex. also there's a 3/4 valve there with no cap on it .. just a ball valve if that ever gets bumped always a good idea to sweat on a stub and cap... if its for future.


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

evilcyrus said:


> also there's a 3/4 valve there with no cap on it .. just a ball valve if that ever gets bumped always a good idea to sweat on a stub and cap... if its for future.


There's a pair of (1" actually) valves (supply & return) for the DHW tank that hadn't been installed yet when I took these pics. I have no idea why he capped one and not the other. Probably the helper forgot.


----------



## Scott K (Oct 12, 2008)

You're right - I could have a field day with "this guy" however why beat a guy when he's down? I could have saved this guy a sh*tload of money in over piping, and over complicating things with extra components that are not needed. I can understand this guy seemed to want to follow the picture in the hydronic piping section in the Vitodens installation manual to a tee, literally, but that is not needed, and it looks like a mess. KISS

If you have been called in to fix this, let me know, I'll give you a diagram for free to fix this that shouldn't take you long to pipe, AT ALL, and you might be able to re use some of the stuff that is in there.


----------



## amh112181 (Sep 3, 2009)

Straighten out that expansion tank. Other than that it is a nice job.:thumbsup:


----------

